# 30 day shred



## choc

Day 1 done! Anyone else? I feel sick now though &#129314;


----------



## choc

Day 2 done! Felt shaky all day and muscles killing me!
Should have put this in journals, whoops!


----------



## Wobbles

The shred is a good workout if you can motivate to WO alone.

Good luck with the end results :D


----------



## choc

Thanks, I need to do it alone, can't have anyone watching me! Just hope I can stick with it.


----------



## choc

Day 3 done. Not so bad today &#128522;


----------



## Wobbles

My motivation sucks alone. I turned my garage into a WO room and when it comes to it I CBA :blush:


----------



## Bevziibubble

You're doing great, well done :D


----------



## Wobbles

How are you getting on? x


----------

